# Help me understand the whole body weight requirement....



## obi (Nov 26, 2014)

Hopefully I don't get bashed for this. But, something that I never really understood was, why every time you see a list or guideline for new guys considering AAS usage. There is always the recommendation of getting to 200 pounds natty. From my personal exprience getting to that weight at my height (5'9") I just get fat but strong. One more thing is everyone has different goals at the end of the day. Not everyone wants to be a mass monster nor can they. Same as some people could care less about what they look like, as long as their total is continuing to increase. Just something I've been thinking about and would like to see what everyone as to say.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2014)

The idea of getting to 200 Lbs natty (and not fat) evidences that you've learned how to grow using diet and training. With this knowledge, should you decide to then use gear, your results will be far superior to someone who never learned how to diet or train effectively.

A relatively lean 200 Lbs isn't a magic number, but for most males its a decent milestone to attest your diet & training.


----------



## shenky (Nov 26, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> The idea of getting to 200 Lbs natty (and not fat) evidences that you've learned how to grow using diet and training. With this knowledge, should you decide to then use gear, your results will be far superior to someone who never learned how to diet or train effectively.
> 
> A relatively lean 200 Lbs isn't a magic number, but for most males its a decent milestone to attest your diet & training.



This. It will also tell you how you feel at that weight, and how your body responds to that weight, which may or may not change your goals.


----------



## pilgrim (Nov 26, 2014)

Keeps you from screwing up your endocrine system up before you mature just to do what you could do naturally with proper diet and training. I believe it's very sound advice.


----------



## obi (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok I understand. So it seems to be geared more towards young or novice lifters. But yes in that case I do agree. I thought it was across the board regardless of experience.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

im against the idea u need to be 200 pounds natty to use gear..total horse shit...I started using gear at 150 pounds and now a solid 205 under 10% bf....I think age should be a factor not how much u weigh... Ive seen plenty of 180 pound guys look way better then a 220 pound fat ass..Its about your knowledge and maturity that should matter...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

55 pounds in 4 cycles ...ya i would say steroids was worth it


----------



## DF (Nov 26, 2014)

220 & Ugly as hell with a beard.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

DF said:


> 220 & Ugly as hell with a beard.



lots of ugly bastards around here...df is not one of them


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2014)

200 is just a nice even number to aim for. I believe if u build a good natural foundation first the gains u make from gear are much easier to keep. I went from 145 to 197 natural at 5 foot 8 and always kept on the weight I gained from my cycles. I trained my balls off naturally until I knew I was ready for steroids. 

No offense to bundy or anyone else but guys who take steroids right from the first day they walk into a gym are lazy. It's not hard to gain muscle naturally. It just takes some dedication. If u don't have that dedication naturally then u have no business running gear for that quick fix.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> 200 is just a nice even number to aim for. I believe if u build a good natural foundation first the gains u make from gear are much easier to keep. I went from 145 to 197 natural at 5 foot 8 and always kept on the weight I gained from my cycles. I trained my balls off naturally until I knew I was ready for steroids.
> 
> No offense to bundy or anyone else but guys who take steroids right from the first day they walk into a gym are lazy. It's not hard to gain muscle naturally. It just takes some dedication. If u don't have that dedication naturally then u have no business running gear for that quick fix.



i never said it was my first time lifting..Nor was I lazy i was a wrestler who had to weigh a certain weight to do what i loved..I just want ed to use steroids


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2014)

Bundy I wasn't talking about u. I'm just saying guys join a gym and wanna start steroids and have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

I dont advice people to use steroids before they learn to lift like Ecks just said I do...hahahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bundy I wasn't talking about u. I'm just saying guys join a gym and wanna start steroids and have no idea what they're doing.



and this is one of the worst things a person can do for them self


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2014)

Haha i only said no offense to Bundy because u said u started at 150lbs. 

There a kid at my gym that is abouy 175lbs and has been running shit non stop for a few years now. I'm talking 3 to 4 different.compounds at a time and never gains weightU wanna know why? because he doesn't know how to train. Learn the basics then try steroids.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 26, 2014)

obi said:


> Hopefully I don't get bashed for this. But, something that I never really understood was, why every time you see a list or guideline for new guys considering AAS usage. There is always the recommendation of getting to 200 pounds natty. From my personal exprience getting to that weight at my height (5'9") I just get fat but strong. One more thing is everyone has different goals at the end of the day. Not everyone wants to be a mass monster nor can they. Same as some people could care less about what they look like, as long as their total is continuing to increase. Just something I've been thinking about and would like to see what everyone as to say.



The best way I can sum it up for you is:

Do you want to look enhanced?
or do you want to look natural?

you can do steroids while still looking natural but I do not see the point. Why not stay natty?
OR
If you would like to look ENHANCED or be a competitive bodybuilder then you can cycle AAS.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive been active in a sport my whole life..I just had trouble putting on the kind of weight i wanted ..I blame combat sport and their dumb weight cutting....I 100% agree learn the gym and diet aspect before ever picking up a needle...Im just not into the whole 200 pound to juice thing


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2014)

Bundy my two cousins have been wrestling since they were 5 years old and are in their 20s now and still have a hard time putting weight on. That cutting weight shit at a young age is so bad for u. One of them was gonna get growth hormone shots when he was like 12. Lol. No joke.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bundy my two cousins have been wrestling since they were 5 years old and are in their 20s now and still have a hard time putting weight on. That cutting weight shit at a young age is so bad for u. One of them was gonna get growth hormone shots when he was like 12. Lol. No joke.



then u know exactly what im talking about!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2014)

obi said:


> Hopefully I don't get bashed for this. But, something that I never really understood was, why every time you see a list or guideline for new guys considering AAS usage. There is always the recommendation of getting to 200 pounds natty. From my personal exprience getting to that weight at my height (5'9") I just get fat but strong. One more thing is everyone has different goals at the end of the day. Not everyone wants to be a mass monster nor can they. Same as some people could care less about what they look like, as long as their total is continuing to increase. Just something I've been thinking about and would like to see what everyone as to say.



If someone posted for cycle advice and in their post mentioned their total, their weight class and their weight I personally would not give them the lecture.  I would just assume they want to compete in that class.

The majority of noobs posting up at 165lbs looking to cycle after training six months and eat a couple tic tacs per day are what bring this about. Some of us grow tired and jaded.

I train with a guy in the 198 who totals somewhere over 1780. He is ranked on PL watch.  Came to me asking about drugs. No way in hell did I lecture him about his weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> The best way I can sum it up for you is:
> 
> Do you want to look enhanced?
> or do you want to look natural?
> ...



He's talking about powerlifters. Most of us don't care how we look. I'll be honest I do. I don't want to be a big fat bloated looking retard. I don't care about abs either though. I want to look like I can crush your skull with my hands and I want to be strong.  Not all PL want to be in the 308 or SHW.


----------



## obi (Nov 27, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> im against the idea u need to be 200 pounds natty to use gear..total horse shit...I started using gear at 150 pounds and now a solid 205 under 10% bf....I think age should be a factor not how much u weigh... Ive seen plenty of 180 pound guys look way better then a 220 pound fat ass..Its about your knowledge and maturity that should matter...



I completely agree. I think it falls more to experience levels and knowledge.



ECKSRATED said:


> 200 is just a nice even number to aim for. I believe if u build a good natural foundation first the gains u make from gear are much easier to keep. I went from 145 to 197 natural at 5 foot 8 and always kept on the weight I gained from my cycles. I trained my balls off naturally until I knew I was ready for steroids.
> 
> No offense to bundy or anyone else but guys who take steroids right from the first day they walk into a gym are lazy. It's not hard to gain muscle naturally. It just takes some dedication. If u don't have that dedication naturally then u have no business running gear for that quick fix.



Using for a quick fix isn't the way to go for sure. I have a buddy who's friend was asking him to score some gear so that he could get "shredded" and "jacked". Shits annoying as ****. Dude has never touch a weight or seen a gym. Then he was actually shocked to find out you actually had to work out to make progress, thought the drugs would do it all for him. 



Canadian muscle said:


> The best way I can sum it up for you is:
> 
> Do you want to look enhanced?
> or do you want to look natural?
> ...



THIS!! is exactly what I was about to get at. The "enhanced look" is what is the main goal for me is at least. 170lb 8% natty and 170 8% on gear look so much different. 



PillarofBalance said:


> If someone posted for cycle advice and in their post mentioned their total, their weight class and their weight I personally would not give them the lecture.  I would just assume they want to compete in that class.
> 
> The majority of noobs posting up at 165lbs looking to cycle after training six months and eat a couple tic tacs per day are what bring this about. Some of us grow tired and jaded.
> 
> I train with a guy in the 198 who totals somewhere over 1780. He is ranked on PL watch.  Came to me asking about drugs. No way in hell did I lecture him about his weight.



I see where you are coming from here man. And that is an impressive total most definitely. Best I've done to date (Gym PR's) is a  1115 at under 170lbs bw. Not the best but Im pretty pleased so far.



PillarofBalance said:


> He's talking about powerlifters. Most of us don't care how we look. I'll be honest I do. I don't want to be a big fat bloated looking retard. I don't care about abs either though. I want to look like I can crush your skull with my hands and I want to be strong.  Not all PL want to be in the 308 or SHW.



I was actually just using PL's as an example I was just meaning that the range of goals is vast in this game. PL, Mass Monsters, Aesthetics, Edge in sport...ect.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2014)

I hear you obi. Pl is just easy for me to relate to.


----------



## obi (Nov 27, 2014)

I understand man. I love the power lifting aspet in training but recently been getting into the aesthetic thing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2014)

obi said:


> I understand man. I love the power lifting aspet in training but recently been getting into the aesthetic thing.


You can always do both 

Truth is when I dropped from a chubby 260 to 270 down to 240 I looked way more badass. I miss being just plain old large but I am healthier for sure and with the more defined muscles in look more jacked


----------



## obi (Nov 27, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can always do both
> 
> Truth is when I dropped from a chubby 260 to 270 down to 240 I looked way more badass. I miss being just plain old large but I am healthier for sure and with the more defined muscles in look more jacked



That is true. I always try and do a strength/bb type hybrid workout. Focus on strength for my compounds and do more bb type accessory work. But 240 is huge man! What height? You must put up some killer numbers.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2014)

obi said:


> That is true. I always try and do a strength/bb type hybrid workout. Focus on strength for my compounds and do more bb type accessory work. But 240 is huge man! What height? You must put up some killer numbers.



pob is a fukkin monster!! he thinks 240 is not that big hahahaha....crazy fukker


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2014)

240 is jacked. 240 with ginger hair is even jackeder


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2014)

obi said:


> That is true. I always try and do a strength/bb type hybrid workout. Focus on strength for my compounds and do more bb type accessory work. But 240 is huge man! What height? You must put up some killer numbers.


5 feet 11 inches...I have bigorexia


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 28, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> 5 feet 11 inches...I have bigorexia



im still fatter


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> im still fatter


I agree ....


Ninja skillz


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 28, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I agree ....
> 
> 
> Ninja skillz




Now you hurt my feeling(s)


----------



## stuckinit (Nov 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha i only said no offense to Bundy because u said u started at 150lbs.
> 
> There a kid at my gym that is abouy 175lbs and has been running shit non stop for a few years now. I'm talking 3 to 4 different.compounds at a time and never gains weightU wanna know why? because he doesn't know how to train. Learn the basics then try steroids.




I've seen this so many times, there are so many of them at my gym. The thing that really gets me is there are guys that talk crap about "users", "oh they cheat, that's why he so big". Then come to find out they are using too, but they don't know what they are doing so don't see any gains so they are pissed. 

Training is the vast majority of gains (sure diet and supps. play a role). But I've had guys I've made friends with that have been in the gym for awhile and eventually get the balls to ask what they are doing wrong. Everytime I tell them their training sucks, and they always reply with "I don't know, I hit it pretty hard man." They come in for a work out and the first thing they say after is "Oh my god, I've never felt like this in my life, I'm wrecked". 

To repeat the basic consensus, I agree with just about everyone, 200 isn't a set number, just get your training in line first, then worry about gear. And when you think your training is in line... it probably isn't....


----------

